# cb geoemyda spengleri



## Benjamin (Feb 17, 2011)

2010 was the best year so far.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 17, 2011)

Fabulous looking guy. Are both your females laying?


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 17, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Fabulous looking guy. Are both your females laying?



No only the one, she is abit more fit.


----------



## Tom (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 17, 2011)

I had 4 Spengleri...kick myself for getting rid of them.


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 18, 2011)

That is an amazing tortie, love the shape of the shell! You have some amazing torties!!!


----------



## tortoises101 (Feb 18, 2011)

That stripe is absolutely eye-catching.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 18, 2011)

Due note that the turtle is 4cm SCL. 5 months old in the pic. They are so small when they hatch, 7grams. It is a baby turtle that can keep one up at night.


----------



## tortoises101 (Feb 18, 2011)

Benjamin said:


> Due note that the turtle is 4cm SCL. 5 months old in the pic. They are so small when they hatch, 7grams. It is a baby turtle that can keep one up at night.



That's why they have those owl eyes!


----------



## terryo (Feb 18, 2011)

Please, please post some more pictures. I love these guys.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 18, 2011)

Very Nice.


----------

